# ET 200S



## Balou (1 September 2004)

Mahlzeit

habe ein Problem bezüglich der ET 200S

Ich will eine ganz gewöhnliche Unterstation mit einer ET 200S aufbauen weis aber gar net was ich eigentlich alles an teilen brauche und der Siemens kram ist keine Hilfe sondern hatz bei mir verwirrung gestiftet.

Ich will einfach nur Digitale ein und Ausgänge anschlißen und auf dem gleichen modulplatz auch für jeden sensor die 24V und 0V haben .

Mein Hauptproblem ist eigentlich die Auswahl der Unterteile damit die 24V und 0V die die Sensoremn versorgt werden und die Auswahl der Spannungsmodule.

Mir reichen die ganz einfachen module alles in 24V

MfG Balou

P.S. Sorry aber steh grad voll auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Zefix (1 September 2004)

hi,

ET 200S Interfacemodul IM 151           
6ES7 151-1AA02-0AB0

ET 200S Terminalmodul f. Elektronikmodule	  
6ES7 193-4CA30-0AA0

ET 200S Powermodul 24V DC	                  
6ES7 138-4CA00-0AA00

ET 200S Dig. Elektronikmodul 4DI	  
6ES7 131-4BD00-0AA0

ET 200S Dig. Elektronikmodul 4DO/2A	  
6ES7 132-4BD30-0AA0

Oberes für deinen Einsatzbereich.
Unteres hab ich auch noch gefunden    :wink: 


ET 200S Dig. Elektronikmodul 4DO/0,5A	  6ES7 132-4BD00-0AA0
ET 200S Analog Elektronikmodul 2AI U	  6ES7 134-4FB00-0AB0

Hoffe es hilft dir weiter  :roll:


----------



## Ralf (1 September 2004)

Ich fand das Auswahlprogramm auf der CA01 Katalog-CD eigendlich ganz barauchbar.


----------



## Balou (1 September 2004)

Erst mal besten Dank hat mir sehr geholfen

Ein Problem hab ich noch welche bestelnummer hat das Rückwandbusabschlussmodul oder ist das irgendwo gleich dabei ????

MfG Balou


----------



## Zefix (1 September 2004)

"Im Lieferumfang enthalten ist das Abschlussmodul, das an das letzte Peripheriemodul der ET 200S gesteckt werden muss. Auf diesem Modul können bis zu 6 Reservesicherungen (5 x 20 mm) für das Powermodul PM-E DC 24 V bis AC 230 V untergebracht werden."

Ist beim IM 151 mit dabei. :wink: 

https://mall.ad.siemens.com/DE/gues...n=-1450-1447-910-909-1-1479-1451-&jumpto=1451


.....dann auf "Aufbau".


----------



## Balou (1 September 2004)

Na nochmal besten DANK

Ich wünsche einen schönen Abend 

MfG Balou


----------

